# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Back to it after a break needed!!!

## Jonesy_SA

Well I have just spent a few months house sitting a freshly built house with all the cons one expects, it even had a working oven to keep the girlfriend happy. Now, my first week in my house of horrors cough renovators delight cough is closing and I can say I'm enjoying it.
Sure nothing works unless I've built it or fixed it and I share my breakfast with tools but it's welcoming satisfaction. In short the break has refreshened me after what felt like pain coming home every night to one chaw or half work in progress.
I can see why so many people loose interest or sight and to those I say clean up the mess, pack away the tools and forget it for a few months.
The hardest things I feel ate time, money and knowledge. Luckily I come from a technical background so can Hsiang figure it out myself or research enough to get bye; but time is the issue as is finances- which we all know.
In short many thanks to those who have posted to my questions with answers and guidance and not simply advising I call an trady. 
Its funny actually i love restoring and modifying cars, the first a 54 Austin a30 which i completed in 12 months. I was about 14 at the time and remember asking about upgrading from a generator to alternator and being told "if you have to ask you need a mechanic"; instead i joined a car club read books and 12 months later won a competition for my Austin.
Anyhow, no doubt I'll be firing many more questions away on this forum and in advance thank you for your help.
Cheers

----------


## shauck

Glad to see you're ready for another round.  
Ding Ding...

----------

